# DPP P6 530W - Verhalten mit zwei angeschlossenen PCIex-Steckern



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2011)

Ich benötige ein paar Hintergrund-Infos, ob und in wie weit dieses NT Probleme bei zwei gleichzeitig angeschlossenen PCIex-Steckern macht. Im vorliegenden Fall geht es um eine HD 6950. Wenn diese eingebaut ist, startet der Rechner nicht. Nimmt man den zweiten PCIex-Stecker ab (lässt aber die Karte drin), startet der Rechner. 

Phenom II 955 @ 3,7Ghz
Gigabyte 770TA-UD3

Mit einem provisorisch eingebauten 6p Adapter konnte ich den Rechner starten, die Karte hatte allerdings kein Bild angezeigt. Mangels Zweitrechner möchte ich die Ursache gerne eingrenzen (NT oder doch Graka). 

Gleichzeitig frage ich, woher man einzelne Kabel (PCI-ex 6p) beziehen kann. Vielleicht habe ich einen kaputten Kabelstrang erwischt. Du Stefan hast nicht zufällig noch etwas herumliegen?

Gruß
Pokerclock


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo Pokerclock

Das 530W P6 hat nur 2 Rails, bei der eine die CPU versorgt und die andere die Restlichen Komponenten des Rechners. 
Eigentlich sollte das Netzteil für dein Setup ausreichend sein, um sicher zu gehen, bleibt dir nichts anderes über als die Hardware, die du im Verdacht hast, gegen andere auszutauschen, von denen du weißt, dass sie funktionieren.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juni 2011)

Mittlerweile ist die Karte getestet und ein Ersatz-Kabel angeschafft. Das Problem liegt beim Netzteil. 

Ich bin doch etwas enttäuscht, dass ein ehemaliges Modell aus eurer Top-Reihe bereits nach vier Jahren nicht mehr das leisten kann, wofür es ursprünglich angepriesen wurde.  Da bringt mir auch eine drei jährige Garantiezeit nix, wenn es sich bereits ein Jahr später (teilweise) verabschiedet.

Trotzdem ein Danke an dich für die technischen Hintergundinfos.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo Pokerclock

Hast du das Netzteil auch in einem anderen Rechner getestet bzw funktioniert es ohne die HD6950?


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juni 2011)

Sobald der zweite PCIex-Stecker zum Einsatz kommt, ist Schluss. Funktioniert mit meiner HD5770 sehr gut. 

Ausgebaut habe ich es noch nicht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. Juni 2011)

Welche Restlichen Komponenten verwendest du in deinem Rechner?


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Juni 2011)

Phenom II 955 (ohne BE) @ 3,7Ghz (OC per NB) bzw. testweise wieder auf Standard zurückgestellt, wobei die Spannung nie verändert wurde.
Gigabyte TA770-UD3
2x 4GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator 1600 (1,65v)
2 x DVD-Laufwerke (IDE über 4p)
2x HDD (Samsung F3 500GB und WD Caviar 200GB) über SATA (auch Strom)
3x Gehäuse-Lüfter (ungeregelt)

EDIT

Aktuelle Graka vergessen: Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770 (1x PCIex 6p)

EDIT2

Wie kann eigentlich dieses Phänomen entstehen, dass der Rechner bei zwei angeschlossenen PCIex-Steckern noch nicht mal mehr angehen möchte, aber zumindest bei einem bzw. einem PCIex-Stecker plus Adapter (2x 4p auf 6p). Schutzschaltung, Kurzschluss etc.?

EDIT 3

Mittlerweile kann ich definitiv sagen, dass einer der Stromstecker-Plätze am NT einen Schlag hat. Ich habe dir ein Foto hoch geladen. Steckt der Stecker dort drin, startet der Rechner noch nicht mal mehr mit der HD5770.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Juni 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wie kann eigentlich dieses Phänomen entstehen, dass der Rechner bei zwei angeschlossenen PCIex-Steckern noch nicht mal mehr angehen möchte, aber zumindest bei einem bzw. einem PCIex-Stecker plus Adapter (2x 4p auf 6p). Schutzschaltung, Kurzschluss etc.?


Hallo Pokerclock

Ja, hier wäre ein Kurzschluss eine Erklärung. Hierbei kann z.B. das Kabel eine Beschädigung aufweisen.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kann ich definitiv sagen, dass einer der Stromstecker-Plätze am NT einen Schlag hat. Ich habe dir ein Foto hoch geladen. Steckt der Stecker dort drin, startet der Rechner noch nicht mal mehr mit der HD5770.


Du meinst einen der PCIe Buchsen am Netzteil?


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Juni 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Pokerclock
> 
> Ja, hier wäre ein Kurzschluss eine Erklärung. Hierbei kann z.B. das Kabel eine Beschädigung aufweisen.



Das habe ich ausgeschlossen. Drei Kabel, alle drei funktionieren an dieser PCIe-Buchse nicht.




Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Du meinst einen der PCIe Buchsen am Netzteil?



Ja. Es die, die im Foto angeschlossen ist. Wenn dort etwas angeschlossen ist, funktioniert nichts mehr.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Juni 2011)

Funktioniert dein aktuelles Netzteil jetzt auch mit der 6950? (via der bei der Grafikkarte beiliegenden Adaptern)


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Juni 2011)

Nein. Die Kontrolllampe für die Stromzufuhr an der Grafikkarte leuchtet zwar nicht mehr, allerdings kommt kein Bild.

Die Karte funktioniert allerdings, wenn ein anderes NT verwendet wird, das mit zwei PCIe-Steckern angeschlossen wird. Ich bin zur Kontrolle extra zum örtlichen Händler gefahren, mangels Zweit-NT.

Es wird zudem im Handbuch der Grafikkarte von der Nutzung solcher Adapter (2x 4p auf 1x6p) abgeraten.

Und sein wir ehrlich. Ein Adapter kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein, wenn es anders (richtig) gehen muss.

EDIT

Bei Grafikkarte lagen keine Adapter bei. Das war einer aus meinem Fundus.


----------

